# OAT SOUP & OTHER SAVOURY THINGS TO DO WITH OATS.



## madmuscles (Mar 10, 2011)

With winter's cold dark boot nearly down our throats i was thinking of hot recipes that use oats and came across this website just now

http://www.yummly.com/recipes/oat-soup

Just wondering what other good recipes do you lot have up your sleeves which would be good in the winter?

In essence wtf else can you do with oats that don't involve them as an ingredient for your shake?


----------



## a.notherguy (Nov 17, 2008)

Meat loaf 

Turket mince, onions and oats mixed with egg n.tomato puree then baked. Freezes really well and is like a savory protein bar.


----------



## madmuscles (Mar 10, 2011)

a.notherguy said:


> Meat loaf
> 
> Turket mince, onions and oats mixed with egg n.tomato puree then baked. Freezes really well and is like a savory protein bar.


I like the sound of that tbh, throw in some ghost chilli and you've got a snack that'll beef you up and give you that readybrek glow










Do you have any measurements or is it a trial and error process?


----------

